# Strange Pigeon Call??



## GHushpuppy (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey y'all! First time posting, so feel free to move this where ever makes sense if I put it in the wrong place ><

I've been reading up on pigeons for the last three months after I saw some in New Jersey, and have finally ordered one for myself from KC Kennels.

He's a Birmingham roller named Dügeon. I've had him since Friday, after he was shipped from Ohio to Maryland. I believe the site said the pigeons were one week weened at the time of shipping, so he's young. He hasn't had his first adult molt yet. Today will be my 5th day with him.

I have for him a cage of adequate size, enough room for him to fly to his perch, which is a flat board, clean newspaper, grit, water, a towel covering a corner of his cage, a view out a window, and a hand towel wrapped up so he can lay in it. I put in a bit of seed throughout the day by hand, and remove it when he's finished eating.

Unfortunately, the first three days I got to wake up with him, I had to leave at 5:45AM for work. Yesterday was the first day I really got to spend the entire day with him. He's in my room, and I spend virtually all my time in my room. He has a view of me while I'm on my computer and he seems to have calmed down considerably. And I sleep right next to him, so he's a bit more comfortable when I'm around than before. Still backs up a little when I put in food or change his paper, though.

But yesterday morning, and this morning as well, he did this about five part call that woke me up. He continued to do it until around 11AM. He only did it once later in the day, around 6PM.

I read that pigeons call in the morning and evening hours, but his sounds a little strange to me. Maybe I haven't heard enough pigeon, but I figured you guys would know if it's just him doing a normal thing or if he's sending out some sort of distress call or something. I really want to make sure all is well with him, since I really love him and want to bond with him more. :S

Here's a clip of him doing it. Would have recorded him, but I didn't want to scare him by being super close, as he only really seems to do it when I'm sleeping or on my computer, because that's where he's most comfortable with me being. He doesn't do anything unusual that I can see when he does it, just stands on his perch or anywhere else and puffs out his chest as he makes the sound. I put my phone on top of his towel on the cage, but it's still pretty quiet, so you'll have to turn it up a lot to hear. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf174032u7A&feature=youtu.be

Also, maybe once or twice a day, he'll seem to go crazy and will start jumping up and down from his perch. I offered to let him come out of his cage so he can fly, but he just stays. Is this normal for a new pigeon? Should I wait to let him out until I can pick him up without him being super uncomfortable?

Thanks guys.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

My pigeons make this sound, so it is normal. I don't know what it means as they aren't talking so we can only guess. My guess is it a stress call or pissed off call or warning a stranger is near or too close. I've heard males do this and flutter their wings near their hens while in the nest also, so it could mean a few things.


----------



## GHushpuppy (Aug 27, 2015)

Ah, that's good to hear it's a normal thing. ^.^

I really hope it isn't a stress or warning call, though. 

I've been trying to make things as good as possible for him, and I've been giving him his meals so he'll start to associate me with food.

Are there any ways I can help him relax or bond with me more? He backs away when I get my hands near him, so I can't really pick him up and let him out or anything yet. 
I saw that someone on here called CBL had some pretty good bonding tricks, and you can PM him for a video on how, but I haven't posted three things yet and can't PM him. :S New to forums and pigeons both, haha...

Is there any way I could get him friendly with me and less scared, or will that just take more time?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Phoebe our female made that as a bonding call, so think your pigeon sees you as a potential mate. Stressed pigeons make a hoot kind of noise, an animated growl. Your bird is making kind of a nesting call I think. If you want the bird to bond with you, let her, because I think it's a her, eat from your hand and drink from a small dish you hold. Our birds have always put their beaks between our fingers. Just don't pet your birds back if it is a female or she will think you want to mate with her. CBL is the bird whisperer here. If you send her a private message or she sees this, she will likely send some of her wonderful tricks for taming pigeons.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

You should feed him from your hand to tame him. This is the thing which works always. He will eat from your hand when he is hungry and when he starts eating, he is in.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Awwwww, my little boys do this at about his age. He's experimentally declaring your home to belong to him. ^v^

Y'know. Just in case there miiiiight be a lady somewhere. He's way too little to actually pair up, but most play in young columbids revolves around pretending to nest and court, like a very small child fascinated with playing house.


----------



## GHushpuppy (Aug 27, 2015)

So it's more of a territorial/bonding call? That's actually really great to hear, I'm happy he likes his cage enough to consider it his home now. 

Tried feeding him from my hand this morning... Kept it in there for half an hour, and he got close enough that he touched the tips of my fingers, but then he went back up to his perch. :S Will have to wait until he's hungrier I guess.

Thanks y'all for the input and stuff  I feel a lot better knowing there's not something the matter with him, hah.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Suggest you go to sites lwith pigeon calls, e.g., go to google and type in "Cornell pigeon calls" where they label rock pigeon calls by type. I used to play them to our beloved Phoebe...she loved them!


----------



## GHushpuppy (Aug 27, 2015)

Great site, cwebster, he is in fact doing a nest call. 

If I ever get any decent speakers I might have to let him hear the recordings.


----------

